# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  pb avec dewplayer et IE

## muelsa

voil dewplayer fonctionne trs bien avec FF mais pas dans IE : pourquoi ? Quelle est la solution ? 
Voici mon code : 
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="../media/dewplayer.swf?mp3=../media/meteo.mp3" width="200" height="20">
    <param name="movie" value="dewplayer.swf?mp3=meteo.mp3" />
    <embed src="media/dewplayer.swf?mp3=meteo.mp3" width="200" height="20"></embed>
  </object>

----------


## FraK

voici le code de base
pas besoin de la balise embed


```
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="dewplayer.swf?son=votre_son.mp3" width="200" height="20"> <param name="movie" value="dewplayer.swf?son=votre_son.mp3" /> </object>
```

----------

